
Ask HN: Devs expected to code for fun, how about middle managers? - brogrammer90
Desirable devs are expected to have hobbies outside of work that revolve around code.  What are the expectations for rockstar middle managers at big co?  Managing non-profits?  Involved in local politics?
======
shepardrtc
Middle managers are cannon fodder. They implement the dirty, unpopular things
that upper management doesn't want to sully their hands with, and when they're
not doing that, they bust out performance metrics to try to show that they're
more than just hired goons.

When you hire someone like that, do you care what their interests are as long
as they seem like they can handle the job?

Upper management, on the other hand, is very much expected to be involved in
other things that you mentioned. They are the ones expected to be the rock
stars of their field.

------
EliRivers
_Desirable devs are expected to have hobbies outside of work that revolve
around code._

Only by employers that have bought into the hipster, brogrammer "your-CV-is-
your-bitbucket-account" fad.

~~~
darkstar999
> brogrammer

Check out OP's username.

~~~
EliRivers
That's why I said it.

------
logn
There are no expectations for middle managers or for sole-contributors, from
what I've found. If you're under this assumption then you're living in a
bubble or you're unknowingly signaling to people that your hobbies do revolve
around stereotypical programmer things that they in turn prompt you about.
Even so, I don't think you'd be failing anyone's expectations by not having
cliche geek hobbies.

~~~
brogrammer90
You can't get a job on either coast without demonstrating "passion" to the
team of neck beards that'll interview/scrutinize you.

~~~
smeyer
This is blatantly false. I work on the east coast (Cambridge) and know lots of
people on both coasts with tech jobs that didn't involve demonstrating a
"passion" for hobbies that "revolve around stereotypical programmer things". I
also know plenty that do demonstrate such passion, but it's not a
prerequisite.

~~~
brogrammer90
I guess I live in a bubble then because even the recruiters I've worked with
suggested a "Side Projects" field on my resume. This despite my highly
relevant employment history.

~~~
logn
That's ultimately driven by a concern in showing that: (1) you can learn
quickly and (2) that you're a good enough programmer to be able to build
things independently. A side projects section can show that, and so can
properly framing your work experience.

Certainly it's a common perception that you must be passionate about
programming and do it in your freetime, but I haven't found that to be the
reality. You just need to be a good, competent worker.

------
codr
Golf, yacht sailing, cycling.

~~~
MalcolmDiggs
Don't forget the cocaine!

------
darkstar999
"Expected"? I don't agree with that at all.

